
Tom Wolfe is dead - mudil
https://nytimes.com/2018/05/15/obituaries/tom-wolfe-pyrotechnic-nonfiction-writer-and-novelist-dies-at-87.html
======
drallison
Sad to learn of his passing. Note to self: reread some of Tom Wolfe's books,
especially The Bonfire of the Vanities and The Electric Kool-aid Acid Test.

